# Rice Cakes



## debodun (Dec 8, 2020)

What do you put on rice cakes to make them more palatable?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2020)

Something fattening.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 8, 2020)

Carmel syrup. Lots of it. Cheez-Whiz kind of works.
I know you're looking for serious answers, debodun, but seriously, making rice cakes palatable is a serious challenge. I haven't yet experienced a victory. I came close with ricotta cheese and parsley flakes, though.


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2020)

My go-to is peanut butter. I was hoping someone else could suggest something different.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 8, 2020)

Haven't had rice cakes in ages, but back in the day my topping choice for such was good old peanut butter!

Less complicated - the better, when it came to rice cakes.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> My go-to is peanut butter. I was hoping someone else cold suggest something different.


They come in flavors now, including carmel.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

I buy these


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 8, 2020)

Rice cakes are a staple for me. I have celiac Disease so unless I buy gluten free bread, which in my opinion, tastes terrible, or make it  with expensive gluten free high calorie flours I just use rice cakes. 
Anything you put on a sandwich I put on my salt free rice cakes.
Sauerkraut with hot dogs cut in rounds,'
Hamburgers with cheese. Just put the cheese on the burger and melt it in the microwave then put it on the rice cake.
Peanut butter and jelly
Blt's, I just chop it up a bit so its easier to eat
I love applesauce on them also
You just can't let them sit around once you have topped them off because they will get soggy.
I find that as soon as I buy them I open the package. That way they aren't as crunchy and fall apart as much as when they are fresh.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 8, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I find that as soon as I buy them I open the package. That way they aren't as crunchy and fall apart as much as when they are fresh.


Great tip! And I just remembered I put tuna salad on one once and that was pretty decent. But yeah, the falling apart thing makes it a drag no matter what.


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> But yeah, the falling apart thing makes it a drag no matter what.


Especially those little pieces falling between the spaces on your computer keyboard.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> What do you put on rice cakes to make them more palatable?


Frosting


----------



## win231 (Dec 8, 2020)

After eating a rice cake 30 years ago, I realized styrofoam tastes the same & costs nothing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2020)

pizza...rice cakes are horrible tasting...


----------



## Judycat (Dec 8, 2020)

With the consistency of styrofoam, why not eat them covered in icing like those phony decorated cakes Wal Mart has displayed on their bakery counter.


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2020)

I think anything "juicy" like tomato sauce would soak in amd make them limp.


----------



## win231 (Dec 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> I think anything "juicy" like tomato sauce would soak in amd make them limp.


Nothing worse than a limp anything.


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2020)

Cream cheese is what I like to put on mine.  Flavored cream cheese is even better.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2020)

I never cared for them but I used to get a kick out of the rice cake machine in Wegman's during the height of the craze.

It was similar to this one and you could hear it all over the store.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 8, 2020)

I have found that rice cakes are useful as coasters for cold drinks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2020)

When minding my weight I'd just prefer to eat what I like in moderation.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 9, 2020)

I'll take Saltine crackers any day.


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2020)

jujube said:


> Cream cheese is what I like to put on mine.  Flavored cream cheese is even better.



Good suggestion.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 9, 2020)

I used to put flavored yogurt on them. Wasn't too bad.


----------



## oldman (Dec 9, 2020)

Peanut Butter


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

When I was in the supermarket today I took some pictures of what flavours of rice cakes are available here in just one small store... @debodun 















...and I didn't include any of the chocolate ones...


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2020)

That's a lot more than I see in local stores here. Never heard of the yogurt ones. The usual around here are plain, white cheddar, caramel, chocolate, apple cinnamon, multi-grain and buttered popcorn.


----------



## Remy (Dec 10, 2020)

Humus?


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2020)

Interesting suggestion.


----------



## cookiei (Dec 10, 2020)

Ketchup?
I wasn't sure what rice cake was so I looked it up and found many kinds where some are sweet like cakes.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rice_cake


----------



## Gaer (Dec 14, 2020)

I think I had rice cakes once.  If I remember, they tasted like sheetrock.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 14, 2020)

Almost anything, but my favorites are -
Guacamole
Hummus
Swiss cheese and tomato


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 14, 2020)

I tried to like them I really did but they look like styrofoam as @Judycat said and they do appear to have the
consistency of sheetrock which I assume is plasterboard as @Gaer said....not that I have ever eaten plasterboard
Although I wouldn't mind trying those belgian dark chocolate and raspberry rice cakes @hollydolly mentioned
They look pretty appetising


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> What do you put on rice cakes to make them more palatable?


Coat them in melted (cooled) dark chocolate.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I buy these


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2020)

Nutella?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 15, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I think I had rice cakes once.  If I remember, they tasted like sheetrock.


How much Sheetrock do you eat?


----------

